# Looking to buy a pole saw. Need Feedback.



## BrockSolid (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm looking at gas pole saws. I've owned Stihl equipment for 30 years and had planned to purchase again for this saw. However; while looking a reviews and ratings, I don't see a single rating or suggestion for a Stihl. I see a lot of Maxtra, Proyama, Trimmerplus, and Huyosen. A couple other Ryobi and Greenworx.
My question is... why is one of the most dependable and common names in the arborist and timber industries not mentioned in any of these rankings and reviews.
Are these products all better than any of the Stihl saws?
Any help or suggestions is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 17, 2022)

My first question would be what reviews and ratings are you looking at? Most ranked lists are based in how much $$$ the manufacturer pays to companies to influence their products on the interwebs….


----------



## BrockSolid (Jun 17, 2022)

I looked at probably ten different surveys/websites today. I entered several key words such a professional pole saw, pole saw reviews, pole saw rankings, landscaper's saw choice, etc...
I don't mind spending the money, but I want the best saw I can get for what I pay. 
Thomas.net
bestreviews.guide
bestproductreviews.com
sawadvisor.com
bartlettman.com
sawsreviewed.com
backyardmike.com
sawinery.net

Several others.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome to A.S.!

There are several threads on this here. Choice usually comes down to STIHL or ECHO. STIHLheads like STIHL. Larger diameter of ECHO ‘powered pole pruner’ shafts are considered more durable by many. 

Use Google to search ‘arboristsite powered pole saw’. 

Battery-powered pole saws are a different class of tool. 

Philbert


----------



## Okie (Jun 18, 2022)

BrockSolid:
Let us know what you decide/find?


----------



## picker77 (Jun 18, 2022)

Got old and tired of climbing ladders to trim lower branches and such, so last fall bought a new Echo 10" pole saw from Home Depot, along with the optional 3' extension. VERY happy with it. I've used an Echo trimmer for many years, and it's been so reliable I already had a bit of love for small Echo two-strokes. This pole saw starts easily, balances well, is relatively light weight, and allows me to reach at least 10' - 12' while safely on the ground. It's saved me a lot of backaches, considering how many times I have not had to climb a wobbly ladder at 80 years old swinging a chain saw with one hand. Adding the 3' extension takes about 5 minutes and a single Torx wrench, and extends the length to something around 11' - but it also adds some noticeable weight and makes things a lot more unbalanced when waving the business end around, so I rarely use it.. Plenty of power if you exercise reasonable patience and don't lean on it's 21cc's too hard. I have cut limbs up to 8" in diameter with no problem, but is usually just used for trimming lower branches and for trimming/reducing felled trees to a size my compact tractor's grapple can handle. Compared to clambering up and down a wobbly ladder while carrying (and then starting) a chain saw, this thing is hands down much safer, faster, and easier to use. It's tempting to one-hand a two-handed saw when working from a ladder, and that's a really bad idea. I heartily recommend it, especially to fellow geezers who want to stay away from hospitals and such.


----------



## Karrl (Jun 18, 2022)

Alot of those random review sites are set up to generate money for the web host. If you look the reviews are usually really generic and don’t say much. You made a good move asking a forum like this, you’ll find some biases but you’ll also get real world feedback.

I have a 131 Stihl pole saw and it’s alright, I’m just not a huge 4-mix fan.If I was looking at new ones I’d check the echo 2620. I’ve heard at least one person on here say they’re glad they got the echo.


----------



## Okie (Jun 18, 2022)

About them reviews:
*Take them reviews with a dose of salt,* especially the good reviews.

I wrote a bad review about a Northern tool product and couple weeks later went to check out the same tool's reviews AND I GOT A JAW DROPPER. My review had been edited from being a poor one star was a 5 star and re-worded/re-written. (and the tool did not have any bad reviews listed_

Go figure.


----------



## BrockSolid (Jun 18, 2022)

*I appreciate all the feedback. Right now I’m leaning toward the Stihl 131 or 135.*
Question… is there a real benefit of the squared tube feature of the 135. I assume
It is to increase the strength of the bar?


----------



## picker77 (Jun 18, 2022)

That seems to be only on the "telescoping" models. Much like a square drive PTO shaft, I'm guessing a square drive is needed allow the telescoping while maintaining a firm rotational grip.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 18, 2022)

I see some reviews, on some sites, that are, like:

What is your opinion? 
‘OMG! Its GREAT! I LOVE it!’

How long have you had it? 
‘5 minutes.’

Where did you buy it?
‘It was sent to me for free.’

* I have reviewed several products on this site that were sent to me at no cost. However, I spent quite a bit of time with each, and tried to provide a fair review.

Philbert


----------



## Automender (Jun 18, 2022)

I purchased a Barnel 24 ft pole and saw years ago and love it. I know it is manual and not powered and I don't know if you are a professional or a homeowner. But if you are a homeowner consider what I have learned that once you cut to the max height of the saw pole it is little use to you anymore. It took five years for me to reach that point with a 24 foot reach pole. Anything with a shorter pole your time will be shorter. I believe I paid over $350 for the manual Barnel saw and another $100 for the pruning attachment.


----------



## mbrick (Jun 19, 2022)

Automender said:


> I purchased a Barnel 24 ft pole and saw years ago and love it. I know it is manual and not powered and I don't know if you are a professional or a homeowner. But if you are a homeowner consider what I have learned that once you cut to the max height of the saw pole it is little use to you anymore. It took five years for me to reach that point with a 24 foot reach pole. Anything with a shorter pole your time will be shorter.  I believe I paid over $350 for the manual Barnel saw and another $100 for the pruning attachment.


Thanks for the recommendation. I am in the market for a pole saw and will check our Barnel.


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Jun 19, 2022)

I own a Stihl pole saw, but if I had to do it again I would get an Echo extendable pole saw. I serviced the early orange units powered by Echo. I think it was branded "technics tool" or similar name. They looked like the pole saws Echo sells now. I have two Echo trimmers that I bought way back, that still run like new, a GT 2000, and a SRM 3000.


----------

